# Казахстанский педагогический раздел > Методический кабинет >  Оформление музыкального зала

## viktorya07

Наше традиционное оформление на выпуск, шторы из шифона сшиты между собой!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1274549m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Lisma (04.02.2016)

----------


## irina11

Девчонки,а так можно оформить к дню города [IMG]http://*********ru/1334538m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## irina11

Ура получилось загрузить фото!!!Спасибо соседу [IMG]http://*********ru/1351949m.jpg[/IMG]  На этой лучше видно

----------


## ВИОЛA

А это мои девочки специалисты выступали на этом семинаре.

----------


## ВИОЛA

А это они в зале  на фоне оформления у центральной стены.

----------

Елабужанка (16.10.2016)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Милые девочки! Очень хочется, извините за нескромность, посмотреть ваши оформления к Наурызу. Хочется свое поменять. 
Вот выставляю свое. Почему здесь? Да, думаю, девчатам с России будет неинтересно это смотреть.

----------


## ВИОЛA

А вот мои детки со своими танцами

----------

Елабужанка (16.10.2016)

----------


## viktorya07

> Милые девочки! Очень хочется, извините за нескромность, посмотреть ваши оформления к Наурызу.


Вот наше оформление:
[IMG]http://*********net/782982.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/776838.jpg[/IMG]
Подиум сделан из шести столов, использовался как сцена на 8 марта.

----------


## Анастасия :-)

А вот еще: это мой музыкальный зал на Наурыз. Правда здесь еще юрта не до конца оформлена.
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/29654445 http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/29654446 http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/29654447

----------


## Анастасия :-)

Мое прошлогоднее оформление на осенний бал. Может кому пригодится) http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/files/32946529, http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/files/32946535

----------


## Анастасия :-)

а это оформление с выпускного http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/files/32946719, http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/files/32946721

----------


## Жазира

> А вот мои детки со своими танцами
> http://s59.radikal.ru/i163/1103/c0/2ec238998f92.jpg


можно спросит под ко кую музыку они танцевали с яблоками можно я тоже научу своих деток

----------


## ВИОЛA

[QUOTE=Жазира;4472471]можно спросит под ко кую музыку они танцевали с яблоками можно я тоже научу своих деток[/QUOT
Эта музыка у меня еще была на кассете. (надо отцифровать!!! :Blush2: ) Я думала это просто красивый казахский вальс. А оказывается это старая песня! Мне об этом сказала одна из бабушек на утреннике.
А танцевать можно под любую красивую  вальсовую музыку!!!

----------


## Любовь Коробко

Фрагмент оформления зала на Наурыз


http://files.mail.ru/BIFPN0

----------


## Любовь Коробко

Оформление центральной стены на 8 марта 

http://files.mail.ru/ULK9CQ http://files.mail.ru/13W5U2

----------


## Любовь Коробко

Оформление к Дню Независимости

http://files.mail.ru/M5313T http://files.mail.ru/ADXE1D

----------


## Aurora

вот так мы оформили центральную стену в групповой комнате к утреннику 8 марта. У нас в мини-центре нет музыкального зала и праздники проходят в группе.

----------


## margolov

Дорогие волшебницы, здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, идеями в оформлении музыкального зала к осенним утренникам. Буду очень признательна за любую помощь.

----------


## margolov

Это оформление спортивного зала к морскому празднику. Задумка физ.инструктора, спасибо!

----------


## margolov

Вот такое оформление, на одной из стен, у нас было на весенний праздник.

----------


## Aurora

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4737655

Девочки, загляните к нам в раздел, я выложила интересную программу, при помощи которой можно создать прекрасные элементы для оформления зала и не только.

----------


## Лидия 13

Девочки, а есть оформление на 1 мая?

----------


## tatjana_73_14

так мы оформляли фойе на новый год https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9v67/L6H91NvNc

----------


## tatjana_73_14

а это фойе на праздник Масленицы https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DYa2/ukhfd3c8d
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6sxK/QgGM3mtsf

----------

